# M1T Cycle



## Chosen (Aug 28, 2004)

I would like to start my first methyl-1-testosterone (underground labs) cycle 
I wont to do 2on 2off 2on cycle 10 mg per day and 2g of creatine during the cycle and after it creatine cycle with loading phase

I have 60 tabs of M1T from Underground Labs and Clomifeni Citras (CLOMID) 

I would like to ask experts:
1. Is this safe cycle?
2. How much and when should i take CLOMID?
3. Should I buy some Nolvadex (instead of CLOMID) and when to take it (during or after and how much) to make make my cycle safe and avoid side effects? 

I wouls like to underline that i would like to do this cycle the safest way


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

2 weeks on 2 weeks off is a horrible (very unsafe) way to do M1T. Please do not start your cycle until you do much more research about what you are doing. Use the search option on this forum for more info.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 28, 2004)

Let me clarify what Pirate means.  Two weeks on and two weeks off WITHOUT PCT is unsafe.  Do it with PCT (nolva or 6oxo) is ok.


----------



## Chosen (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot, i will search for more info but i see you know what are you talking about so maybe you may suggest something, any safe cycle with these products?


----------



## Chosen (Aug 28, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR could you tell me how should i take nolva during 2on 2off 2on cycl? Only in "on" phase or all teh time and how much nolvadex? And add clomid at the end for two weeks after last dose 50mg per day?


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

*M1T Notes:*


Chosen... Here are some notes that I created when I first tried M1T... Thought they might help ya..   This consists basically of all newbie questions/answers that I initially had.

1.      M1T = (steroid, and comparable to Primobolan)
It's very hard on your liver, that is why many people only do 2-3 week cycles, you definitely want the Milk Thistle (it's pretty cheap), it's an herb which is an antioxidant and it helps the liver regenerate new cells.


*WHERE TO GET:* www.bulknutrition.com
*INSTRUCTIONS:* When trying M1T for the 1st time it is advised to start out with 10mb per day to see how your body reacts.  If all goes well you can increase up to 25mg per day. (cycle 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off to start).  Prince cycles 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, but that is max).
2.      Stack M1T with 4-AD
*WHERE TO GET:* You can purchase 4-AD at Bulk Nutrition as well???. Here is the Link http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=817
(get 2 bottles).
*PURPOSE:* _(helps to relieve lethargic side affect from M1T)._
Without 4-AD you will have zero sex drive.
Preferably use a transdermal application.  You don???t want to put any additional stress on your liver with another oral.
*4-AD INSTRUCTIONS:*

4 to 6 sprays once or twice per day.  Hold bottle approx 8 inches from the body and spray on torso, thighs or upper arms.  Allow 2-3 minutes to dry. Best if used immediately after bathing or drying.



3.      Take 6-OXO after M1T cycle.

*WHERE TO GET:* www.dpsnutrition.com

*PURPOSE:* Helps to block estrogen and restore normal testosterone 
production.
*
6-OXO INSTRUCTIONS: *order at least two bottles of 6-OXO.

This would be a typical 4 week cycle of 6OXO:

Week 1 - 600mg daily (2 doses, morning and night) 
Week 2 - 400mg daily 
Week 3 - 400mg daily 
Week 4 - 300mg daily





Milk Thistle
WHERE TO GET:  Can get this just about anywhere.
Try  www.bulknutrition.com

PURPOSE:  herb which is an antioxidant and it helps the liver regenerate new cells.

INSTRUCTIONS:  Take both during and after cycle.
Prince takes around 6 milk thistle capsules per day.


----------



## thejames (Aug 28, 2004)

I think the search feature works, but sometimes I think a lot of people feel they are asking different questions then what they have read. So while they may have did a lot of research on something, they still would want specific feedback on what they have to ask.

Prince has a lot more experience with this type of stuff, so I wouldn't compare everything to how he does it. Instead, I would ask him. People might better help you knowing your experience with PH/PS as to how they would advise you to run the cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

2 on, 2 off, 2 on is not a good approach with M1T! You will be shut down hard for a long time. I think you would get much better results doing 3 weeks on, 4 weeks pct, 3 weeks off. That third week is really where things start to happen. I think Randy's notes are a great reference, and I strongly suggest you stack with 4-AD.

thejames, you are right that people can't find all the answers using the search function, but had he done enough research he wouldn't ask if such a reckless cycle was "safe".


----------



## Chosen (Aug 28, 2004)

Thans for your answers 

Hmm I have to say that in my country in europe cannot buy 6-OXO and i can only find nolvadex and clomid (which i already have). 

I heared that nolvadex i should take only when i feel something wrong with my nipples.

Now i cannot afford 4-AD it is also unalavailabe in my country (it thing it will change soon and i will able to do next cycle with it) so i have to make this cycle only using M1T.

Randy you are an expert so i wolud like to ask something:

Could I use clomid (or nolva what is better) instead of 6-OXO after cycle? 

So I will make my cycle this way:

3 weeks (to protect my liver milk thistle) M1T 2 times a day per 5mg and i will buy nolva to avoid gyno. After that something to restore testosterone productions.    

Is there something else I should watch out for? When should i begin next cycle not to crash my health?


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Chosen,

I am by far an expert in the steroid department . 
I tried it once, and learned a great deal of information specific to the cycle that I took. But as far as all the other post cycle anti-estrogen products out there, I couldn't comment. For the information that you're seeking I would lean toward the true experts, which you will find in the anabolic section. Try asking Mudge for one. He is the forums anabolic expert and moderator.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

Chosen said:
			
		

> I heared that nolvadex i should take only when i feel something wrong with my nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 weeks at 10 mg per day is fine, but M1T is not a good PH/PS to start with, as it is very potent--it will zap your energy and libido. I suggest you see if you can get 1-AD, and cycle that instead. Either way, your pct should be with tamoxifen citrate (aka nolva). Before you make any decisions, you should read this: www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368 It should clear up a lot of things. Again, for a first cycle I think 1-AD is very effective and easier on your health. Look for the Ergopharm brand.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> M1T is not a good PH/PS to start with, as it is very potent--it will zap your energy and libido.


I would agree that M1T is potent, and _*CAN*_ zap your energy and libido, but coupled with the right stack you will feel little to no energy loss or lack of sex drive. When I say this, I am speaking of my experience where I stacked with 4AD and 6oxo. M1T was my first PH/PS and I felt none of the side effects except for maybe a little increased aggression. But that could have just been coincidental.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 2 on, 2 off, 2 on is not a good approach with M1T! You will be shut down hard for a long time. I think you would get much better results doing 3 weeks on, 4 weeks pct, 3 weeks off. That third week is really where things start to happen. I think Randy's notes are a great reference, and I strongly suggest you stack with 4-AD.
> 
> thejames, you are right that people can't find all the answers using the search function, but had he done enough research he wouldn't ask if such a reckless cycle was "safe".



Sorry, my bad.  I missed the part about the 2nd 2 weeks on.  Thought it was just 2 on 2 off then PCT.  Pirate is correct


----------



## Chosen (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok now i know what to do. Thank you All for your comments Pirate, Warior and Randy. You were very helpfull for my. Thanks a lot and if I can vote on your replies somehow tell me how to do it.


----------



## Randy (Aug 29, 2004)

Chosen,

Just send a check payable to me for all our services


----------



## Chosen (Aug 29, 2004)

Sure Randy


----------



## Ertech (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a question, I am coming up on 3 weeks (after a 3 week cycle) of m1t and taking 30mg nolva, tribulus, milk thistle and zma. Am i good to go for my next 3 week cycle or should i wait more?


----------



## redspy (Sep 10, 2004)

Ertech said:
			
		

> I have a question, I am coming up on 3 weeks (after a 3 week cycle) of m1t and taking 30mg nolva, tribulus, milk thistle and zma. Am i good to go for my next 3 week cycle or should i wait more?


 IMO hold off for a least three three weeks - M1T is one seriously strong PS.  I usually adopt a strategy of time on + 2 x time off, e.g. 4 weeks on and 8 weeks off to allow complete recovery.

 This is a conservative approach, others might recommend time on = time off.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Ertech said:
			
		

> I have a question, I am coming up on 3 weeks (after a 3 week cycle) of m1t and taking 30mg nolva, tribulus, milk thistle and zma. Am i good to go for my next 3 week cycle or should i wait more?


From everything I read, to achieve maximum benefit you should go 4 weeks.
M1T's full benefits don't really kick in fully till like the 3rd week, so many say stopping then is foolish.   

And IMO after your post cycle I would wait about 3 months before considering even starting another cycle... M1T is some potent stuff.. Others may have different opinions, but that is mine.    Also how old are you, and how much M1T are you taking?


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 10, 2004)

M1T shuts you down hard as hell so IMO you should do time on=2 or 3x off, and im pretty sure ive read that you shouldn't do more than 3 or 4 M1T cycles a year, but the basic thing is to make sure you give yourself enough time to get your natural test levels back up. If you were gonna do time on=time off, i would definitely suggest getting some blood work done in between cycles just to make sure. Im only on my 5th day of M1T and can already tell im beginning to shut down.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 10, 2004)

Ertech said:
			
		

> I have a question, I am coming up on 3 weeks (after a 3 week cycle) of m1t and taking 30mg nolva, tribulus, milk thistle and zma. Am i good to go for my next 3 week cycle or should i wait more?


 You need to be more clear if you want sound advice. Did you take the nolva at the same time or during PCT? 30 mg/day of nolva is not enough. This is how I would cycle M1T as a stand alone:

Week 1-3: On
Week 4-7: PCT
Week 8-9: Off
Week 10: On
etc. 

I don't suggest you cut the off time any shorter. I guess this isn't much different than what redspy said earlier: time off = 2x time on.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 10, 2004)

i believe he means time on= 2x off


----------



## Du (Sep 10, 2004)

No I think he means Time On x 2 = Time Off

Which is what he said.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 10, 2004)

oh, im a moron


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Seems there are to many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 10, 2004)

Too many cheifs and not enough Indians. du510, Love the sig line! He lives in my city, Austin.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Too many cheifs and not enough Indians. du510, Love the sig line! He lives in my city, Austin.


I think it is the other way around...

To many indians, and not enough chiefs


----------

